# FR: sans + nom avec/sans article



## harpospeaking

Hi everyone,

I'm learning French and have had the good fortune to stumble upon this forum.  I have a quick question on the use of "sans."  I often see sans placed before a noun without the le/la article (sans enfant) and occasionally I see sans with the article (sans la foi).  Is there a rule about when to use the article with sans and when not to?

Thanks,
Audrey


----------



## aurayfrance

In general, we use the noun directly after "sans" without anything else. We use an article if the noun need to be specified. For example:
Je suis sorti sans l'accord de mes parents (I went out without my parents' agreement). 
But:
Je suis sorti sans permission (I don't specify, so I don't use an article).
There are idiomatic forms, too, but let's not complicate too much. If you hesitate, use "sans" without article, it can't be a serious mistake.


----------



## beri

there is also the expression "sans le sou" which means penniless.
But U will use it as an attribute, not as a noun.
_ce pauvre homme est sans le sou_

examples without an article
sans problème (but you can also say "sans aucun problème")
sans faute
sans logis
sans abri
sans famille
sans amis
sans histoire
etc etc

the last five ones, as adjectives, will be often translated by X-less

but
"sans autorisation", "sans avis préalable", "sans problème" will be translated by "without..."
we could say they are like adverbs
anyway, one good solution is practicing, to get the "automatismes" as we say, and this works in every single language!


----------



## Addyblue

beri said:
			
		

> there is also the expression "sans le sou" which means penniless.
> But U will use it as an attribute, not as a noun.
> _ce pauvre homme est sans le sou_



I was also going to quote it but when I researched it, I discovered that it was actually an omission of the word "moindre". The original expression was "sans le moindre sou" and it was shortened to "sans le sou".


----------



## Jacques818

Bonsoir tout le monde. Ma question est assez simple mais j'ai du mal à y trouver la réponse. Quand on utilise sans, est-ce qu'il est suivi par un article indéfini? Quelle est la différence entre, par exemple, "sans excuse" et "sans une excuse" ou "sans argent" et "sans de l'argent"? Merci tout le monde je l'apprécie! Bonne année!


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour. Je dirais que non. On ne peut pas utiliser d'article indéfini ou partitif après "sans".
On peut dire "sans une excuse", toutefois, mais vous pouvez vous l'expliquer en considérant que "une" n'est pas un article indéfini, mais que c'est un adjectif numéral. (avec même pas une seule excuse).


----------



## Jacques818

Merci pour la réponse, je crois tout comprendre. Maintenant, revenant à l'exemple d'"excuses", dans le contexte de la phrase anglaise "Without a good excuse you cannot...." est-ce que l'on utiliserait "une" après "sans"? (sans une bonne excuse tu ne peux pas...) Merci encore une fois!


----------



## Fred_C

Oui, ça va très bien.
Mais ce "une" veut (peut-être) davantage dire "one" que "a".
De toutes façons, cela ne fait pas une grande différence. (Comme en français, c'est le même mot, on s'autorise à confondre les deux...)


----------



## Kerr1gan

So I was looking at a french newscast, they were discussing conditions for some immigrant workers. She said they lived: sans eau, sans électricité, sans sanitaires. 
I thought you used indefinite article so it would be: sans des sanitaires, but I guess you omit it after certain prepositions? Merci


----------



## janpol

sans eau, sans électricité, sans sanitaires >>> c'est parfaitement correct ainsi; notons que, si la phrase était affirmative, on dirait : ils ont l'eau courante, l'électricité et des sanitaires.
On pourrait dire : sans avoir ni eau, ni électricité, ni sanitaires.


----------



## Kerr1gan

Merci mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi le mot sanitaires, a l'article indéfini: des, mais les deux autres mots ont l'article défini: la, et pas: de la?


----------



## janpol

C'est une excellente question !  Je cherche une réponse... En ce qui concerne l'eau et l'électricité, la logique pourrait conduire à choisir un partitif : ils utilisent une partie de l'eau et de l'électricité qui est à la disposition de tous, pourtant ce n'est guère concevable.
Ils disposent de la même eau courante et de la même électricité que tout le monde. Quand leurs robinets sont fermés et leurs interrupteurs relevés, ce sont d'autres locataires qui  consomment l'eau et l'électricité qu'ils utiliseraient s'ils le souhaitaient. Il n'en est pas de même pour les sanitaires : s'ils ne les utilisent pas, personne d'autre ne le fait à leur place.


----------



## Kerr1gan

C'est vraiment intéressant. Alors, si on partage une ressource avec autres personnes (ou c'est avec DES autres personnes? ) on utilise pas l'article indéfini? Mais si je dis par exemple "dans le village il y avait de l'électricité et de l'eau" c'est correct ou?


----------



## janpol

... avec D'autres personnes (de, d' car l'adjectif est antéposé. Il existe un fil sur ce sujet) 
 "dans le village il y avait de l'électricité et de l'eau". Je cherche le pourquoi des choses car, en fait, je m'exprime ainsi sans m'interroger... L'eau : On ajouterait "courante". "de l'électricité et de l'eau" sonne très mal. On  dirait "l'eau courante et l'électricité" (et le gaz de ville). On consomme une partie de ce qui est à la disposition des habitants, si on veut en consommer dix fois plus, c'est possible, la totalité, c'est inconcevable : un usager aurait beau faire, il ne pourrait jamais mettre en péril les réserves nationales qui deviennent des sortes de concepts : l'eau, l'électricité, le gaz. C'est comme si, après que l'on a consommé, les réserves demeuraient les mêmes, donc pas besoin de partitifs. (J'aimerais savoir comment d'autres forumeurs voient les choses...)


----------



## Marie3933

Kerr1gan said:


> She said they lived: *sans eau, sans électricité, sans sanitaires*.


On n'utilise généralement pas d'article après « sans ». Que l'on partage ou non ce qui suit la préposition « sans » !!!

N.B. Le contraire de « sans » est « avec ». Après, on emploie un article.


----------



## Kerr1gan

Merci beaucoup, je crois que je comprends maintenant. Alors si je dirais "il y avait de l'eau dans ma bouteille et de l'électricité dans mon cellulaire" serait correcte parce que la quantité est définie ou?


----------



## Dripweed

For the sake of completeness, it may be useful to point out that the article is also omitted in English :



> ..._Last scene of all,
> That ends this strange eventful history,
> Is second childishness and mere oblivion;
> Sans teeth, sans eyes, sans taste, sans everything_
> 
> (Shakespeare, As You Like It)



The online Cambridge Dictionary gives a more modern example of the usage, again without an article : _‘It’s great to have a grown-up meal in a restaurant, sans kids!’_


----------

